# P45 Ireland and UK



## reddeagle (17 Oct 2006)

Hi Guys.

I am due to move over to the UK on Jan 07 to start a new job over there. My current employer has asked if i could hold off holidays until then and they will pay me for the month of Janurary as a regular employee (but will not be in office will use holidays owed)

My question is, they will not be able to give me my p45 until close to end of Jan. Will this cuase problems with the new compnay in the UK seeing as i will start working there Janurary 2nd 

Any advice would be great.

P.s. i dont want them to pay me my holidays in december becuase i would get taxed on them.


----------



## Towger (17 Oct 2006)

I see no problem with that. BTW P45s are not transferable between the Uk and Ireland.

Towger


----------



## reddeagle (17 Oct 2006)

Thanks for your reply.

I think you may be correct about the p45.

Appreciate that


----------

